# Callous or cause for concern?



## BeaHappyHomestead (Mar 15, 2017)

A few days ago I noticed a bald spot on my Nigerian Dwarf goat's chest.  There is a bit of scabbing on the top part of it.  I have been spraying it with Vetricyn so it is wet in this photo.  I also wormed them with Molly's herbal wormer the day after I noticed it just in case.  I'm wondering if this could just be a callous or if it's something more serious.  I have been watching her more closely and her favorite spot to nap is with her chest against a wood frame.  She is acting totally normal and doesn't seem to be any different personality wise (still jumping around, head butting, running and playing).  My main concern is mites or something like that that I don't want to leave untreated.


----------



## Latestarter (Mar 15, 2017)

It doesn't look like a cut of any sort, and IMO doesn't look/appear like a mite or lice type infestation would look. It looks like you described, as a constant rubbing/irritation area. Hope you'll let us know how it goes with your treatment.


----------



## Bossroo (Mar 15, 2017)

That herbal wormer may work to a point, but more often than not doesn't work.  Since that area appears to be very red, I would surmise that the animal is rubbing itself for relief.  Check with your Vet. for a more accurate diagnosis and mode of treatment.


----------



## purplequeenvt (Mar 16, 2017)

You should stop spraying the area. They normally have an area of thick, tough skin on their brisket. It's the spot that touches the ground when they are laying down. Usually it's covered in hair, but it can be bald depending on what they are lounging around on.


----------



## ragdollcatlady (Mar 16, 2017)

The scab could warrant a little bit of treatment, but they do usually have a thickened area from laying down right in that spot. Once the scab is gone, the pad should be ok.


----------



## Green Acres Farm (Mar 16, 2017)

My Saanen doe "skinned" her two knees once and the calluses on both came off.  It looked really bad, but healed up fine with peroxide and antibiotic ointment.


----------



## BeaHappyHomestead (Mar 22, 2017)

Thank you all for your replies!  Sorry for the delayed response, I was not receiving emails that there had been replies for some reason.  Our doe has had no other symptoms and continues to act normal.  Observing her more over this last week has made me realize that she does lay on that exact spot whenever she lays down.  She may have skinned it or done something to cause it to be more red, but the inflammation has gone down for the most part.  After treating it with Vetricyn for a couple days to avoid infection, we have left it alone and I think it looks better.  Thanks again for the support and ideas.  New photo attached, these goats are quite hard to get standing still


----------

